# Critique me? :D *pic and video*



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i know this pic isn't great...i need to get more 
lol
anywho..crits? 

*last summer:*








*(it looks like my foot was slipping out of the stirrup xD haha)
i'm holding the reins too hard and i have "piano hands".
both have improved now 
*

*video (pics are on my other laptop  ):
*IRC-Galleria - kailay 


*i know i jump ahead and i'm working on it.  and i'm also working on my release. 


 please don't be too harsh xP i only started jumping in september 08. 



*ahh i'm scared xD*
 *


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*i know the vid isn't too great. I really can't wait until it's warm enough to ride outside again cuz then i can get better vids and pics 
*


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey there 

Finland eh!! Cool! What is the riding style like there? I know that they are very different there, than they are here in North America - here, many ride a style of riding called "Hunters" which George Morris and other "Greats" started here - while in Europe, it is not taught at all.

Soooo my critique may not be at all what is taught there.

Your canter picture, let me ask a few questions - 

- where you jumping out there that day? Or where you working on your flat?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

we were doing some poles (can't see them in the pic though) 
Finland pretty much the same everywhere else in europe  haha


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok - so you were working on poles, so your leg positoin is correct than, and since you are in a jumping saddle, your legs are correct - at the girth.

Ok so your flat picture - Your legs are great and where they should be, which is at the girth for the job you are doing. I like your iron placement as well, they are where they should be which allowed your ankle to do it's job, which allows your heels to do their job.

But don't grip your knees. Re-establish what part of your leg is supposed to be doing what.

Take these rides over poles in the outdoor arena as an opportunity to solidify your form - so that you can be that much better over fences.

Open your knees, and use your inside calves instead. Really focus on solidifying your lower leg. 

Your toes, are pointing outwards - which shows me that you are using the incorrect part of your calves.....you are using the outter calf, instead of your inner calf. Again - re-establish that.

Your seat is nice - you are on all 3 points, your 2 seat bones and your crotch - and that is how it should be. But I am starting to see a hollowed out lower back, you've now allowed your bodies center of gravity to leak out the front end of you.......straiten that lower back by pulling your tummy muscles inwards. Use your core - without your core, you have an ineffective seat.

Your upper body, is just a more forward than I like. While you have to remain just a smidge ahead of the verticle to learn how to stay with your horses center of gravity for when going over a fence, you don't want it to be too forward - because then you loose the effectiveness of your seat and you also put your bodies weight onto your horses forehand....which makes it that much harder to keep them light.

You already mentioned your hands

Lets go back to your legs - you have to learn to use them correctly, to get your horse moving correctly. Remember - jumping is dressage with speed bumps.

Your horse is stiff, his back is dropped, hind end is high, head is carried high - and is reacting to your riding.

seat into legs into hands to soften.

I can elaborate more later, I don't have much time because I have to head to work.

~~~~

Your jumping - again, I will have to come back later when I get home from work


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OH wait - I meant to say this in my other post, but my train of thoughts jump around so much...I forgot.

When working on the flat like that, while going over trot poles - really work on feeling your horses rhythm. Your horses movement. Work on allowing your horse to lift you out of your tack and remain with your horses center of gravity.

You say you jump ahead allot - so that this opportunity to correct that.

Ride your horse, not the fence. You know that trot pole is there, your horse knows that trot pole is there - so your job is to get your horse to the base in a safe, quiet, rhythmic, fluid movement. Leave the rest to your horse.

Work on establishing your lower leg, work on riding your horses rhythm. Work on allowing the "fence" to come to you, not you to it. 

- Open your knees
- Legs at girth
- Heels taking bodies weight
- Inner calf wrapped around horses girth

Work on focusing on wher your legs need to be, seat needs to be, upper body, back, core - work on staying with your horses motion. Work on staying over your horses center of gravity.

Stop thinking about looking pretty - I know it is stressfull when you are surrounded by so many other riders *which I feel is not fair for each indavidual because so much gets missed with such big groups* but really teach yourself to ride your horse motion and allow your horse to do his job.

Work on solidifying your lower leg - re-establishing your calves.

Solidify your form during this. Take these flat work/trot pole exercises as an opportunity to solidify your form.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you  
Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

ridingismylife2 said:


> we were doing some poles (can't see them in the pic though)
> Finland pretty much the same everywhere else in europe  haha



i meant to say: Finland is pretty much the same as everywhere else here in europe xD


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> *which I feel is not fair for each indavidual because so much gets missed with such big groups*.


i soo agree with that. that's one of the reasons why i changed barns. 
i have learned so much more in half a year at my new riding school than 3 years at my old riding school. My old instructor didn't tell us wat we had to improve in personally but my new one does.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Hey there
> 
> Finland eh!! Cool! What is the riding style like there? I know that they are very different there, than they are here in North America - here, many ride a style of riding called "Hunters" which George Morris and other "Greats" started here - while in Europe, it is not taught at all.
> 
> ...


We have "Hunters" in europe..!
Well in Denmark (which isnt THAT far away from Finland, its all Scandinavia) we call it Jagt, where you ride through the forest jumping over natural obstacles, and you're chasing a fox. Well in the old days you did, nowadays you just follow a leader.
Its where you wear red jackets, you might have seen it in british movies, with those hunting dogs.. 
Well I dunno if thats the same as "Hunters".. Not sure. Just thought that Jagt in danish means "chase" or "hunting", so yea..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What you are speaking of is fox hunting - two completely different things. Hunters here in North America has warped into this - world of its' own.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> What you are speaking of is fox hunting - two completely different things. Hunters here in North America has warped into this - world of its' own.


ROFL ahh yes...it quite has!

As for advice and critique, go with what she ^ said lol. Thanks MIEventer! I'm being lazy tonite but I don't think I could expand on all you covered anyway!


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> What you are speaking of is fox hunting - two completely different things. Hunters here in North America has warped into this - world of its' own.


Haha ok, then never mind me..! :lol:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate to bring something up that's totally not related to riding critique, but the Fjord in the video is just gorgeous. I used to work with a few at my old barn and I LOVED THEM! I just missed them so much, and I'm jealous, lol.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I want that little white pony n the video. NOW. xD
He's cuteee.

As for you.. [LOL] You looked good.. your knee was pinching a little. Great job sitting it when he freaked out that other horse.. kudos for you.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks IheartPhoebe! 


riccilOve, i love fjords too  they are pretty common here


----------



## naturefreak (Apr 5, 2009)

ridingismylife2 said:


> i meant to say: Finland is pretty much the same as everywhere else here in europe xD


really? i dont think so xD


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

I seems like you already know what all of your little riding issues are  You do have puppy paws (or piano hands lol) sp just keep or thumbs up...and you were a little ahead on the larger jumps in the video. I have those exact issues too  You just have to keep reminding yourself "thumbs up" until it becomes a habit. I find that either closing your eyes about two or three strides before a smaller jump and FEELING for when you horse jumps so you go into two-point at the right time without being to soon or just sitting and letting the horse propel you into the position as he goes over the jump helps with being early 

Hopefully that wil help you some...you keep your heels down very well. The place you are riding at is beautiful by the way


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

you seemed in the pic to be leaning for no real reson i couldn't see the movie my computer does not like links so can't ofer to much help


----------

